# Spec-V Reviews/Opinions?



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Just wanted to hear some rants and raves about the Spec-V. I might be buying one for my wife in the next week or so and wanted see how the car is being accepted. I know its a Nissan forum so most of you will praise it, but i would like to know if there have been any major problems with it (heard the gearbox kinda sucks) etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

It sounds like most of the issues with the 2002 have been resolved for 2003. They redid the tranny. They gave it some new gear ratios, and apparently gave it a smoother action. Paint has always been a bit of an issue for a number of b15 (2000+) sentras, but some reports from owners sound like that may have been improved as well. In exchange for its corner carving abilities, it rides quite firm and has a bit of bounce to it. If your wife doesn't mind this, then its an excellent car, especially for the money. Its quick, and fun to drive due to its great handling and good power. For the price I don't think you can beat it on a performance per dollar scale, provided thats where your priorities lie. If you are more concerned about fit and finish, gas mileage, or ride quality, you may want to look at some other options.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Well she originally wanted a WRX wagon. She likes my WRX (sedan) but wanted the extra room. We can't afford 2 WRX's at the moment and she needs a new car within the next week or so.

My car has coilovers and 17's and the ride doesnt bother her (its actually pretty smooth) and i figured the Spec-v would be smoother than mine. 

Subaru paint is a freakin joke. I have never seen paint this thin on any car. So either way she'll have crappy paint...haha. 

We have also looked at the 2.5rs,Civics, Corrollas (sp?) GTI 1.8T, Accords, RSX, and a few others. On paper the Spec-V looks to be the best. Guess I'll take it for a spin. She really likes the Spec-v, just want to make sure we get a good car.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I really recommend you go test drive one. They are extremely fun cars. They handle very well right out of the box and have decent power.

If you want to modify it, there will be a decent aftermarket for it with time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

You're not going to be getting much (any?) extra room by buying a sentra over a subie let alone the wagon. If room is a priority and she wants a 4door wagon you may be best off with a 2.5rs wagon, VW golf (1.8T), ford focus, or mazda protoge5. All of which are good 4door wagons that are at least decently sporty. The ride of the specv may actually be somewhat bouncier than your wrx, as the specv has very high spring rates, but is somewhat underdamped...unlike a good coilover setup. The only way to really know what you think of it is to drive it though. If she likes the wrx performance, don't get the civic or corolla. The closest thing to the SpecV otherwise would probably be the VW 1.8T. A little spendier than a Specv, but a bit more refined/upscale feeling. RSX's are very nice too, although the base model is a bit slower, and the type-s quick but a bit spendier. Celica would go right along with the RSX too, although I tend to like the RSX better from what little I know. Accord would be significantly roomier (bigger), but worse handling. 02 accord would also be weaker feeling, but 03 (240hp) would be more powerful. If you're looking at the new accord, maybe also consider the altima for a similar 4door. Overall, I think after you drive the specv and the others, it will stand out as a fantastic all around car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

yea, she is kinda all over the place as to what she wants but there is no one thing dictating her decision (size, speed, etc etc). Probably should mention that we are looking to keep this car purchase below 21k. 

She doesnt like the RSX at all. The Celica she likes but i think is overpriced. The civics/corrollas she liked because of the gas mileage. 

We have pretty much narrowed it down to the 2.5RS, the Spec-v and the GTI 1.8T. I'm not the biggest VW fan though. All my friends with VW's have problems with them. Electrical, windows falling off their tracks...just stupid stuff. I like the 2.5rs for its safety and AWD, but the sentra might be a nicer car for the price...not sure. 

We are planning on driving the Spec-v today or tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

You know for the money the Mazda is a deal although it won't run anywhere near like a SpecV. I bought the SpecV because it was fun to drive but if you think the paint on a Sub is a joke you might want to think twice. I have an 02 Spec and yes the tranmission could be better but overall the paint is my big issue. I have 4000 miles on my car now and every time I wash it I find more and more places where the paint is chipped off and then you can see just how thin the paint is. I have 98 Jeep Grande with almost 80,000 miles and it has less chips than my new car. But as everyone says, the Spec is a good deal for the money and thankfully I didn't pay what some people have. Maybe Nissan improved the paint for 03.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

I AGREE WITH EVERYBODY ELSE THAT THE SPEC V IS A GOOD BUY FOR THE MONEY. IT DOES HAVE SOME ISSUES BUT THAT USUALY HAPPENDS WITH FIRST MODEL YEARS. ALL YOUR OTHER OPTIONS ARE GOOD BUT YOU LEFT OUT THE MATRIX. THEY ARE ROOMY AND FAIRLY QUICK FOR WHAT THEY ARE. YOU COULD ALSO GET THE GTS DRIVE TRAIN IN IT. THE SPEC V IS PRETTY GOOD FOR THE MONEY. MY WIFE AND I WERE GOING TO GET A WRX BUT THE MONEY WEIGHED IT OUT PLUS WE HAVE HAD REALY GOOD LUCK WITH NISSANS! IM SURE IT WILL WORK OUT FOR YOU. YOU MIGHT WANT TO LOOK AT USED SPECVS ALSO (ABOUT 15K LOADED IN MY AREA).


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. 

Yea, I mentioned the Matrix...she didnt go for it. I think its pretty cool though. I didn't know they had an AWD version until the other day. 

Going for a test drive hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Let us know how it goes.

Good luck.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

I just bought a 2003 Spec-V after a month of research, including most of the cars you mentioned. I did all my homework, contacted a few (3) places about a week before the end of the month, got bottom line quotes, then worked it from there.

I have to say I'm very happy so far. I got the car fully-loaded, Aztec Red, which looks sharp. I test drove three times to make sure. The engine provides plenty of power, especially at higher gears as well.

I'm in PA, and got it for $18,299 + tax and tags. I waited until the end of the month and worked three guys until I found one that would bite more than the rest to meet his month-end quotas. So you can easily stay under $21K if you work it well.

Good luck. This is a fun, sporty-yet-economical alternative to the Accuras and other $20-25K lower priced luxury cars out there. The first week of ownership has been nothing but what I expected.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

I just bought my Wife a Spec V last week. Her only major complaint about it is that I won't ever let her drive. I haven't enjoyed a new car this much since I bought my 97 Jeep. 

God this car is fun...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey if the spec-v is a bit too brutal on the spin and rear, try the regular SE-R which is what me and my wife are looking to buy in december. We test drove the Spec-V first (my choice of course). And it is a bit harsh especially on the Highway. Now the suspension is taut and accurate on the Spec but the SE-R isn't miles behind. Plus you still get the smooth, clean good looks of the SE-R Spec-V just minus the nicer rims, which the dealer said he could possibly option out for us. So sacrifice a little power and a better suspension package (which i dont think the wife will notice) and save a few bucks for a rainy day....why not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't think the spec V is harsh on the highway at all. I drove it 1,053 miles and had no complaints. Granted, its no Eldorado but for a sport tuned suspension it did quite well.

And to try and stop a few myths before they spread - nissan did not "redo" the tranny. Actually the barely changed it at all. If you want the details of what they did I can post them (too tired to look for it now)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

We havent had a chance to drive it yet, going on Saturday (tomorrow) If all goes well we will probably pick one up that day....

She still hasn't ruled out some of the other cars though. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

I agree, the SpecV ride on the highway isn't too bad if the road is in any type of decent shape.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

Well, after a long day, and lots of talking, and to the dismay of this forum, she decided on the 03 civic ex. she wanted something with some pickup, safety, and very good gas mileage. we drove the ex and the se-r (she decided she didnt want a manual transmission, what can you do) 

I know the general manager of the honda by us and he gave us a damn good deal...3.9% financing and a very very reasonable price for the car. we were in and out of there in 30 minutes with a brand new car. very cool. 

thanks for all your info guys.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR RECENT BUY ON THE HONDA FRONT. ATLEAST YOU GET TO DRIVE THE SCOOBIE! BUT WATCH OUT ,IF YOU SCREW UP SHE MIGHT MAKE YOU DRIVE HONDA!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

haha... i dont mind the civic. i dont have to drive it so i dont care. its a lot better than her driving us around in her 92 saturn sl.... 

"IF YOU SCREW UP SHE MIGHT MAKE YOU DRIVE HONDA!" 
ummmm, nope.  
me buys what me wants. shes actually very supportive of the mods i do. she told me to blow some our wedding money on a turbo upgrade and ecu (i used alot of my mod money on her ring). i may buy the evo viii when it comes over or possibly the STi. gonna wait until summer of 2003, see what's up. no use in modding my wrx too much if the evo and sti are going to be around 30k. better platform to build from. 

anywhoo, thanks again guys.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I'd discourage purchasing the Evo VII.

It's junk compared to the VI, and the STi is gonna blow the Evo out of the water. If you wanna go up in the AWD world, wait for the Rex STi.


----------

